# PIMP MY CRIB



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

Im building this drivable crib for my Granddaughter she's going to be 2 soon and i wanted to make her something different.

this is what i have done so far. Im going to add a 12 volt electric motor, an audio system, lights, interior, and im going to fiber glass the wood.


Thank you for viewing my project.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

going to put 3.5 speaker 's in the box $ mirror


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

the switche's are going to control the light's


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

going to put speaker's on front of the box


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

for the radio


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

i made the stearing wheel


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

back seat going to put the motor and battery


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

going to put speaker 3.5 one on each side


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

seat's turn into a BED


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

working on the frame


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

fivth wheel


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

working on the rim's


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool looking project. Can't wait to see what it turns into.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

That's different. Looks cool so far. Keep it up


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

looking good eddie your brain is on another level.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS IS A SLICK OUT OF THE BOX PROJECT. :wow::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

JROCK said:


> THIS IS A SLICK OUT OF THE BOX PROJECT. :wow::thumbsup::nicoderm:


X2


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

JROCK said:


> THIS IS A SLICK OUT OF THE BOX PROJECT. :wow::thumbsup::nicoderm:


X2! crazy! just the whole fire-hazard aspect of it would make me kinda nervous with all that wood, but hey do your thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> X2! crazy! just the whole fire-hazard aspect of it would make me kinda nervous with all that wood, but hey do your thing! :thumbsup:


So because its made out of wood its a fire hazard? stick to driving cutlasses bro :facepalm:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Cool project cant wait to see it completed :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> X2! crazy! just the whole fire-hazard aspect of it would make me kinda nervous with all that wood, but hey do your thing! :thumbsup:


only a fire hazard if he or she is drinking hard liqior and smoking newports :rimshot:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's homie's


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for being concerned.




lowrider_cutlass said:


> X2! crazy! just the whole fire-hazard aspect of it would make me kinda nervous with all that wood, but hey do your thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

i worked on the frame rail's and mounted the frame rails to the wood crib and added the hardware all bolted down


thnx everyone for showing love i also cant wait to see it done and see my granddaughter riding it


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

lining up the crib


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

cool project, your granddaughter will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's me to lol 




07-Gator said:


> cool project, your granddaughter will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


chairmnofthboard said:


> Great job.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> So because its made out of wood its a fire hazard? stick to driving cutlasses bro :facepalm:


:roflmao:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

working on the steering suspension. steering wheel need's to be removeable when turning seats into a bed


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

work on the frame


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

Eddie today I officially declare u crazy!!! Damn its moving along nice!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

going to get some custom made cnc upper's & lower's


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

that's some nice work bro


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's 



estilo71rivi said:


> that's some nice work bro


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:roflmao:
:roflmao: there going to be alot of body work u ready :biggrin:




rizzoid64 said:


> Eddie today I officially declare u crazy!!! Damn its moving along nice!!!


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Jus got a new build to follow nice work homie


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> So because its made out of wood its a fire hazard? stick to driving cutlasses bro :facepalm:


because it has a 12v motor and is made of wood, and will be carrying a BABY in it! how stupid are you? and keep your ****** comments to yourself, or PM me


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> because it has a 12v motor and is made of wood, and will be carrying a BABY in it! how stupid are you? and keep your ****** comments to yourself, or PM me


Bwahahahahaha what a bitch why you mad pm you why teh fuck will i do that ill let everybody know i think youre a dumbass


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's bro




TUKINSTANG said:


> Jus got a new build to follow nice work homie


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


REGAL81 said:


> TTT


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahaha what a bitch why you mad pm you why teh fuck will i do that ill let everybody know i think youre a dumbass


:roflmao::roflmao: aint nothing dumb about it... theres a reason why no company in the world would ever approve that for manufacturing as long as it is for children. do you have a baby? does he wana be test-pilot? :finger:
:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: aint nothing dumb about it... theres a reason why no company in the world would ever approve that for manufacturing as long as it is for children. do you have a baby? does he wana be test-pilot? :finger:
> :roflmao:


Hey bro how do you get so butthurt by a nikka wiff a different opinion than you. Really a bitch move if you ask me you must have a high paying job with companies to know they wont manufacture it i guess thats why you able to afford teh epitome of lows teh cutlass.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

bolted down the bracket


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

work on the front suspension most of it is going be a dummy the only thing that gonna work is the spindle. 
made a sway bar


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ur crazy bro great ass work


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn homie, you've put more/better work on that crib than a lot fools from layitlizzy


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Hey bro how do you get so butthurt by a nikka wiff a different opinion than you. Really a bitch move if you ask me you must have a high paying job with companies to know they wont manufacture it i guess thats why you able to afford teh epitome of lows teh cutlass.


nobodys butthurt over here lol... u told me to keep driving cutlass's, why u gota disrespect me with a smartass comment? by the way i sold my cutlass so fuck you lol


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's bro


mr.casper said:


> ur crazy bro great ass work


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thnx i appreciate your comment 



A&W said:


> Damn homie, you've put more/better work on that crib than a lot fools from layitlizzy


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> nobodys butthurt over here lol... u told me to keep driving cutlass's, why u gota disrespect me with a smartass comment? by the way i sold my cutlass so fuck you lol


 

Still sounding like you mad brah and who said driving a cutlass was being disrepectful cept you sounds like you thought it was and you owned one :burn: dumbass


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Looking Good!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not gonna lie, I was like :facepalm:WTF!!!! at first since it was out of the box, so to speak. But as I've seen the build, engineering, creativity and workmanship. I cant wait to see this bad boy get done!!
Ima keep checking this build out Bro!! Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's 




DrasticNYC said:


> Looking Good!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thnx so much. i appreciate your comment when i decided to make this for my granddaughter i wanted to make sure she had something different and creative that she can have fun with. theres much more to come. 




Lunas64 said:


> Not gonna lie, I was like :facepalm:WTF!!!! at first since it was out of the box, so to speak. But as I've seen the build, engineering, creativity and workmanship. I cant wait to see this bad boy get done!!
> Ima keep checking this build out Bro!! Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

these brackets are for 2 plaques one in the front and one in the back with my granddaughters name.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

i had made this crib for my niece's son and i decided to make a bigger one for my granddaughter lol.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:



HULKSTER13 said:


>


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

Been thinking of building a trailer for the crib LOL. going to hook up a pedal car for the trailer started working on the hitch.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

still working on this not done yet


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

making a bumper kit


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

It is sure outside the box but I have to say I am diggin it. Really clean job on all the fab work and the welds are on point good job can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's homie's


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

look what happen to my wife pot


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank's



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne hold up.. boy made a bumper kit out a pot.. knowsayin.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

sic713 said:


> mayne hold up.. boy made a bumper kit out a pot.. knowsayin.


:rimshot::around::drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :rimshot::around::drama:


A man of god shouldnt be passing judgement jus sayin :nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :angel: BLESSINGS TO ALL THE RIDERS :angel:


Hypocrit much


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN YOUR SKILLS ARE GENIUS. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> A man of god shouldnt be passing judgement jus sayin :nicoderm:


Lol
Passing judjement on what n how? 
Homeboy is doing a great job and the continental kit he made is off the chain so i dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Hypocrit much


Not at all... God bless u too! :angel:


----------



## myself806 (Oct 9, 2011)

Badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn homie now I seen it all great build coolest grandpa on this site can't wait to see the end result


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank you very much guys i appreciate the comments. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:wow:this build is cool cant wait to see it done


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:NICE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

SALUD HOmIE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh::wow: THIS IS THE MOST SERIOUS CUSTOM FABRICATION OF A NON CAR I'VE SEEN IN YEARS. :h5::thumbsup::yes::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks jrock yea its alot of custom work but im trying my best. 


JROCK said:


> :uh::wow: THIS IS THE MOST SERIOUS CUSTOM FABRICATION OF A NON CAR I'VE SEEN IN YEARS. :h5::thumbsup::yes::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


REGAL81 said:


> SALUD HOmIE


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW, that is great, keep up the good work, WOW, now i'm chompin at the bit to see how it turns out, no doubt GREAT, again, WOW...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up DRE




TONY MONTANA said:


> :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

THANKS BRO




dat620 said:


> WOW, that is great, keep up the good work, WOW, now i'm chompin at the bit to see how it turns out, no doubt GREAT, again, WOW...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

WORK ON THE FRAME MAKING THE C NOTCH


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> :wow:this build is cool cant wait to see it done


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


rolldawg213 said:


> :thumbsup:NICE


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

CHAIN REACTION said:


> whats up DRE


you got mad fab skillz homie :yes:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank u much appreciated



TONY MONTANA said:


> you got mad fab skillz homie :yes:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## lokoenelkoko (Sep 11, 2012)

crazy


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

going to chrome


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:wave: havent been working on this project because i've been working on something else. This is what i did today for it bettery tray


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!! VERY IMPRESSIVE. LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF WORK. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Impressive! Keep up the great work!


----------



## m_rod10 (Sep 21, 2009)

:thumbsup::h5: bad ass work....


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

:roflmao: this build is too sick homie! I cant believe how good is looking


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice meeting you homie!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

same here bro




sic713 said:


> nice meeting you homie!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks bro theres much more for me to do ill keep posting pictures as i finish the parts 



wet-n-wild said:


> WOW!!! VERY IMPRESSIVE. LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF WORK. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for the comment 



CHELADAS75 said:


> Impressive! Keep up the great work!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank u 



m_rod10 said:


> :thumbsup::h5: bad ass work....


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank u bro much more to come :thumbsup:



tko_818 said:


> :roflmao: this build is too sick homie! I cant believe how good is looking


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

work on the bar for the trays need to make one more tray


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks bro



~CAROL CITY~ said:


>


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

bolted down the trays


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Fucking badass!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks :thumbsup:



elspock84 said:


> Fucking badass!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

going to cut out the wood to but plaxiglass so u can see the tray's


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

all the work your doing by the time your done just build her a real car


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see it finished up1


----------



## hueyblack (Nov 18, 2012)

So excited to see it completely done.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Very "CREATIVE**" *


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

DAAAAAAMN GENiUS MAN!!!! Cant wait to see it done. Whats your deadline? :drama:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn bro the are gettin down keep up the great work.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks homie for ur support 



elspock84 said:


> Ttmft


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

well it feels like im building a real car homie lol



~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> all the work your doing by the time your done just build her a real car


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank u so much guys for all the good words


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank you i am trying my best for this summer just because i wanna see it done and i dont want her to outgrow the crib lol 


mrkmac98 said:


> DAAAAAAMN GENiUS MAN!!!! Cant wait to see it done. Whats your deadline? :drama:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks jrock


JROCK said:


> :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


sdropnem said:


> *Very "CREATIVE**" *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks bro



SJ RIDER said:


> Damn bro the are gettin down keep up the great work.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys for the support havent been working on it cause its cold in the garage waiting on the good weather


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Updates now


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

its going to be a while waiting for spring too cold in the garage 



elspock84 said:


> Updates now


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks 



king debo said:


> Impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

CHAIN REACTION said:


> its going to be a while waiting for spring too cold in the garage


Its nice n warm in my shop with "YOUR" torpedo heater! LOL thanks again 4 the help yesterday


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats cool LOL. your welcome homie...just happy to see your car coming along we will be riding in the spring LOL



rizzoid64 said:


> Its nice n warm in my shop with "YOUR" torpedo heater! LOL thanks again 4 the help yesterday


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

still waiting for spring


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

CHAIN REACTION said:


> still waiting for spring


Wtf! Is that empty chair for me?lol


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

rizzoid64 said:


> Wtf! Is that empty chair for me?lol


yes i guess we will be both wating for spring lol


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

my grandaughter


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks



cashmoneyspeed said:


>


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

CHAIN REACTION said:


> still waiting for spring


i admire your creativity


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thank you very much i appreciate it 



leg46y said:


> i admire your creativity


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

Any new pic i wanna see hows your project going


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

im going to start working on my project this week i will post up pictures soon. thnx



eddie77c10 said:


> Any new pic i wanna see hows your project going


----------



## sigi lafleur (Apr 15, 2013)

hello
im new here and sorry for my maybe not so good englische (im from holland ) but wauw this looks great your a verry good welder.
cant wait to see the end of this


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

welcome to lay it low and thank you very much 



sigi lafleur said:


> hello
> im new here and sorry for my maybe not so good englische (im from holland ) but wauw this looks great your a verry good welder.
> cant wait to see the end of this


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

just a little work done today added the mirror


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

working on the crib rail


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

maybe if you made the rails out of wood it would look better.with it made out of metal,it looks like a jail cell,but thats just my opion.otherwise it is badass.


CHAIN REACTION said:


>


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

my vision is to see the crib painted. its going to be hot pink and patterned out. all the metal chromed, but thank you very much for advice



oldskool6six said:


> maybe if you made the rails out of wood it would look better.with it made out of metal,it looks like a jail cell,but thats just my opion.otherwise it is badass.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

I've just been doing a little bit of work on the crib im going to be doing more work soon. 

hookin up the ac lol


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

:boink::worship:very lucky lil girl! Very creative and i give u props man I cant wait to see it all done


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

thats tight homie keep us vatos updated .....


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

yes shes very lucky to have this project and thank u very much 



bigbodylac said:


> :boink::worship:very lucky lil girl! Very creative and i give u props man I cant wait to see it all done


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks homie ill continue the progress 



eddie77c10 said:


> thats tight homie keep us vatos updated .....


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking good eddie n abee!! Hopefully I could get crackn on some body work for you Sunday


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


rizzoid64 said:


> Looking good eddie n abee!! Hopefully I could get crackn on some body work for you Sunday


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

all sanded down ready for body filler :yes:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice work:thumbsup:. looks like a fun project. look foward to next update.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

wsrider said:


> nice work:thumbsup:. looks like a fun project. look foward to next update.


ME 2. :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks i be posting more progress picture's in a couple day's


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Bad ass build love all the fab work homie


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks homie



MR.559 said:


> Bad ass build love all the fab work homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

CHAIN REACTION said:


> Thanks i be posting more progress picture's in a couple day's


Post em up. This bad ass build needs an ending.


----------

